# 3 Girls and the Damage Done.



## RogerC (May 15, 2018)

Here's my latest piece that I finished, I actually started this long ago but didn't complete it due to it kept splitting. I filled some with epoxy and started dyeing the wood and liked how it was looking and didn't want to fill all the splits and sand it down re-dye it so I said F*#K it I'm finishing it the way it is. Probably a mistake as it is impossible to rub out a lacquer finish and not fill all those open areas with compound & polish, oh well.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1 (May 16, 2018)

Tooth brush, little BLO, you might be able to make most of the stuff in the cracks and crevasses go away. I'd try and clean as much with the toothbrush dry as possible, and don't use a lot of oil, just wet the brush, try and loosen it up and wipe it up frequently to avoid smearing it worse. I wet sand a lot with BLO to avoid white dust in cracks and crevasses, it darkens the dust so it doesn't stand out so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (May 16, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Tooth brush, little BLO, you might be able to make most of the stuff in the cracks and crevasses go away. I'd try and clean as much with the toothbrush dry as possible, and don't use a lot of oil, just wet the brush, try and loosen it up and wipe it up frequently to avoid smearing it worse. I wet sand a lot with BLO to avoid white dust in cracks and crevasses, it darkens the dust so it doesn't stand out so bad.



Thank you for the info I'll definitely give that a shot I have another one that I've been waiting to finish also with the same problem. The other ones too fragile to even try to fill with epoxy and sand down.


----------



## gman2431 (May 16, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2018)

Wow...just wow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 16, 2018)

The devils heart...amazing! Did you do this with a lancelot type tool, i.e chain saw wheel on 4" grinder?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2018)

That looks great Roger! I can see why you stuck with it.... what species of burl is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2018)

Fantastic! Love the creativity and the execution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2018)

Very nice and unique piece- I also would like to know what Burl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 16, 2018)

Wow. So cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2018)

Bottom line: Beautiful piece of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 16, 2018)

Awesome piece!!! How big is it???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 16, 2018)

That piece is beyond a simple 'wow'. More like 'Over The Top' or 'Crazy Cool'. 

Thanks for sharing the pic. 

-Karl

PS. Don't mess with the finish. I think it's perfect the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (May 17, 2018)

TimR said:


> The devils heart...amazing! Did you do this with a lancelot type tool, i.e chain saw wheel on 4" grinder?


Mostly with hand chisels (i.e. spoon, bent gouge, travisher) but did use a die grinder with burrs also.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RogerC (May 17, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That looks great Roger! I can see why you stuck with it.... what species of burl is it?


Maple it had some natural red in the spalt and I used a red dye also.


----------



## RogerC (May 17, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice and unique piece- I also would like to know what Burl?


Maple it had some natural red in the spalt and I used a red dye also.


----------



## RogerC (May 17, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Awesome piece!!! How big is it???


It's about 13" x 13"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 22, 2018)

I want it yeah.


----------



## Strider (May 23, 2018)

Send it to me if it is broken...Just saying :S


----------



## Spinartist (May 24, 2018)

That's really the coolest piece I've seen posted here!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

